# Mom rats wont care for babies? help!



## cheylan (Jan 28, 2013)

OKay so a rat i got from craigslist whom i had no idea was preg...........i went to feed her and to my suprice there is 8 babies. but she wasnt caring for them there just in the corner and she sleeps in the opposite corner.....IDK what to do? can u hand feed something that small? suggestions please before its to late


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I have never had to do this and only have anecdotal tips for you until someone with more experience chimes in.

Make sure the babies stay warm and offer them some infant formula soaked into a small, clean paint brush. Many find it easier to feed with than a syringe as the babies can suckle on it freely without the fear of inhaling the milk. If you manage to be able to feed them, you will need to help them eliminate by rubbing their bums and genital regions with a wet cotton swab.

That's all I have for you... I hope that she starts taking up her role soon and/or someone else can come help you further here.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

^Thats all I could tell you too, except that you should get a heating pad, wrap it in a layer of fleece and keep the babies on it in the cage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

How are the babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Have the babies got milk bands and do tgey feel warm. Not all mums stay on the nest constantly but as long as there warm and well fed then leave them be. If there not thenmove her and the babies and some of the nest into a small carrier or tank, this will gelp encourage mums maternal instincts and is far more likley to work than hand feeding, unfortunatly this doesnt have high survival rates, even worse if theyve not had one feed from mum.

If that doesnt work then you need to trt and find soneone with a mum and sjmilar aged babies. Putting your babies in with that group aftef rubbing them in some bedding could save them.
I
Hopefully mums back with them now, and just one of those mums that lkes her own space, I bet shes only a baby herself


----------

